# New Forum - Non-traditional Interval Ownership



## Makai Guy (Feb 1, 2007)

A new forum has been created to deal with destination clubs, fractional ownership, and any other forms of interval ownership not considered to be traditional timeshares.

Steamboat Bill has volunteered to moderate this new forum.


----------

